# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  ADN-ja Shqiptare: Më e vjetra në Ballkan

## bnik

Po e hap kete tem ( të cilen po e vendos qellimisht ne Albanian History) me qellim informimin  ne lidhje me disa studime shume te rendesishme qe jane kryer ne vitet e fundit ne lidhje me DNA Shqiptare dhe më lashtesine tone si komb. Shume materjale po i le ne gjuhen angleze me qellim qe te jene te konsultueshme edhe nga te huajt. 

1) Ky studim i Universitetit Kroat  ka treguar qarte qe shqiptaret jane autoktone ne Ballkan dhe Europe: 
*"HLA Class I Polymorphism in the Albanian Population"* Z. Grubi}1, V. Kerhin-Brklja~i}1, E. ^e~uk-Jeli~i}1, S. Kuci2 and A. Ka{telan1 1 National Referral Organ Transplantation and Tissue Typing Center, University Hospital Center Zagreb, Zagreb, Croatia 2 Faculty of Medicine Prishtina, Prishtina, Kosovo

Link: http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache...n&ct=clnk&cd=1 
Link: http://hrcak.srce.hr/file/15462 ne file PDF 
Link i portalit qendror te gazetave shkencore kroate: http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=...ak_jezik=15462

2) Studim tjeter:  *"High-Resolution Phylogenetic Analysis of Southeastern Europe Traces Major Episodes of Paternal Gene Flow Among Slavic Populations"*when:"Almost 93% of SEE E3b1 chromosomes are classified into ALPHA cluster. In Europe, the highest E3b1a variance is among Apulians, Greeks, and Macedonians, and the highest frequency of the cluster is among Albanians, Macedonians,and Greeks (table 1)."  If you make a total % of albanians of albania and albanians of kosovo all  Albanians have the max Erb1-a freq. After them are the aromenians (latinized balkan substract). And then after the greeks and apulians.    http://mbe.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/re...22/10/1964.pdf

Nje studim tjeter:  Cruciani concluded that the distribution of the E3b1-alpha cluster in Europe indicates a Neolithic or post-Neolithic expansion out of the Balkans into Europe that spread as far west as the Iberian peninsula, and southeast to Turkey. STR diversity analysis gives an estimate of about 8 thousand years ago for that expansion
Nje studim tjeter:  Semino: It's interesting to note that another recent study concluded that a J sub-group, J2e1 (J-M102), also expanded into Europe from the Balkans during the Neolithic period. Most likely due to genetic drift, Kosovar Albanians harbor a J2e frequency peak whereas variance maximum declines from the southeastern edge of the studied region 

Ketu keni  nje shpjegim mbi E3b1a (i clasterit alfa): 
Link: http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb....g/YCC_E3b.html 

Link qe shpjegon J2e: 
http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache...n&ct=clnk&cd=3 


According to Semino: The footprint of J2e1 (M102) on the European map indicates some sort of connection between the southern Balkans and north-central Italy. One possible explanation is that J2e1 may have dispersed into Europe from the Balkans.Some of the highest frequencies that Semino et al saw for J2e1 were Albania (14.3% of total population), north-central Italy (9.6%), Greece (6.5%) Croatia etc Semino et al estimated the date of the M102 mutation at about 8000 years ago." 

First of all Albanian and kosovars are the same peoples. The max frequencies of J2e are among Albanians, the some for E3b1. This 2 Haplogroupe are belived to exist there before the Roman arivals.(J2e% + E3b1a% = 16 + 45 = 61%) All this 2 haplogroup have max freq in albanians and this is a sign of distinction from slavs. In 2000 BC there have been different migration in to balkan no one can say there have ben only one haplogroup.



3)  Nje studim tjeter qe titullohet : *Maternal and paternal lineages in Albania and the  genetic structure of Indo-European populations* 
Link: http://www.nature.com/ejhg/journal/v...f/5200443a.pdf

4) Nje studim tjeter I Cavalli-Sforza: The Albanians show considerable genetic distances with all the populations; however, 14 pair of comparisons between the Albanians and the European populations show a high level of identity. (This is for all Albanians not kosovars only)   This is a Correlation function not the sum of the Haplogroupe. And by this function that we conclude that Albanians  & Kosovars  have one of the strongest Dna identity in Balkans. By a correlation of 14 values. It is not the some for greeks (Greeks have a SE identity but not a greek one)

----------


## bnik

5) Nje studim tjeter qe quhet: *“Survey of anthropological features of the Illyrians"*: The purpose of this paper is to bring to evidence the physical traits of the ancient inhabitants of Albania, the Illyrians, through an anthropological study of 93 human skeletons of different periods. Based on the available typological data the author comes to the conclusion that the Illyrians of the Albanian territory constituted an Adriatic-Mediterranean population with Nordic and Alpine minorities. The results of this study throw light on certain historical phenomena, which are linked with the origin and formation of the Illyrians" 
This survey have shown that Albanians of today are the direct descendents of Illirian-Thraco race! 
Link: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3...ubmed_RVDocSum 


Ky studim  ndodhet vetem ne 6 universitete, ku 2 nga keto universitete ndodhen ne Gjermani:
1-Charite - Universitaetsmedizin Berlin, Medizinische Bibliothek, Germany
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/projects...de=tu&JrId=680 

2-Universitaets- und Landesbibliothek Duesseldorf, Germany
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/projects...de=tu&JrId=680

3-Biblioteche Universitarie e dell' Area di Bologna , ITALI
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/projects...de=tu&JrId=680

4-Harvard University Library ne SHBA
http://sfx.hul.harvard.edu/sfx_local..._char_set=utf8 

5- University of Calgary Library, Canada
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/projects...de=tu&JrId=680 

6- University of Vermont Dana Medical Library ne SHBA
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/projects...de=tu&JrId=680

6) Nje studim tjeter: *“Haplogroup E3b1a2 as a Possible Indicator of Settlement in Roman Britain by Soldiers of Balkan Origin"* Steven C. Bird .  
Steve Bird for albanians:  The genetic evidence would seem to support  a much greater Thracian presence, in line with the rest of the Balkan  peninsula, but at a higher percentage. In a spirit of compromise, they are  sometimes also described as "Thraco-Illyrians," a blending of the two  "barbarian" tribal groups north of the Greeks.
Link: http://www.jogg.info/32/bird.pdf

7) Another survey that have shown the ancient origin of the Albanians,  called:
"Paleo-mtDNA analysis and population genetic aspects of old
Thracian populations from South-East of Romania"

Link: http://www.scribd.com/doc/326027/Pal...ast-of-Romania

"As we can notice in the latter alignment (fig. 4), the Thracian individuals have shown  informative point mutations in 7 np, the Romanian, Greek and Alban individuals in 8 np, the  Italian individuals in 7 np and the Bulgarian individuals in only 5 np out of the 12 most  informative nucleotide positions presented above.
As concerns the frequency of point mutations in the 12 nucleotide positions we have  realized that the Italian individuals show the highest mutation frequency with 12.5 %,  followed by the Thracian individuals with 8.3 %, the Alban individuals with 7.5 %, the  Romanian and Greek individuals with 6.25 % and the Bulgarian individuals with only 4.6 %.
Computing the frequency of common point mutations of the present-day European  population with the Thracian population has resulted that the Italian (7.9 %), the Alban (6.3 %) and the Greek (5.8 %) have shown a bias of closer genetic kinship with the Thracian individuals than the Romanian and Bulgarian individuals (only 4.2%)."

----------


## Darius

bnik ku eshte qellimi i kesaj teme? Pervec lidhjeve te faqeve te tjera dhe tekste te fryra ne gjuhe te huaj nuk shoh asgje tjeter? Cfare i ke sjelle lexuesit te ketij forumi me kete shkrim? 
Po te jap disa dite kohe qe ta perkthesh kete material ne menyre qe te diskutohet nga te gjithe. Perkundrazi ska asnje vlere dhe tema do fshihet.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## bnik

> bnik ku eshte qellimi i kesaj teme? Pervec lidhjeve te faqeve te tjera dhe tekste te fryra ne gjuhe te huaj nuk shoh asgje tjeter? Cfare i ke sjelle lexuesit te ketij forumi me kete shkrim? 
> Po te jap disa dite kohe qe ta perkthesh kete material ne menyre qe te diskutohet nga te gjithe. Perkundrazi ska asnje vlere dhe tema do fshihet.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat


Darius, materjali ne anglisht jane marre nga studimet shkencore te ketyre 7 viteve te fundit ne lidhje me DNA shqiptare dhe lashtesine tone si komb!

Une kam sjell thjesht linket  e ketyre materjaleve, keshtu qe cdo shqiptar qe deshiron te njoh dicka me shume mbi trashegimine tone mund te informohet!

Materjalin e kopjova dhe e njgjita ne anglisht ashtu sic eshte, pasi ESHTE E VESHTIRE  TE  PERKTHEHET  NE  SHQIP, plus kesaj materjalet dhe studimet gjenetike nuk perkthehen ne asnje vend te botes por lihen gjithnmon ne gjuhen angleze per konsultim!

Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Darius

bnik materialet nese jane per tu lexuar atehere jane dhe per tu perkthyer. Ky forum eshte per shqiptaret dhe ne gjuhen shqipe. Nese nuk mungon deshira e mire atehere ajo qe ke sjelle aty mund te perkthehet dhe te krijohet nje teme qe vlen. Ndersa komente ne gjuhe te huaj dhe lidhje qe te cojne ne faqe te tjera interneti skane asnje vlere dhe nuk ndihmojne per te mesuar asgje. Jo te gjithe anetaret e flasin anglishten. Materiali duhet perkthyer ne shqip perndryshe kjo teme nuk vlen. Pashe qe hape teme tjeter perseri ne anglisht dhe sidomos me nje subjekt qe ekziston me pare ne forum. Mundohu te kontrollosh temat dhe me pas hap nje te re qe e perseris duhet te jete vetem ne SHQIP.

----------


## _Matrix_

Sic theksoi Darius duhet te perkthehet dhe te formulohet ne nje menyre me te sakt pasi ekshtu esht ber nje lemsh i madh i pakuptueshem

----------


## xfiles

Tema eshte mjaft interesante, jam i gatshem ti perkthej une materialet, do doja vetem 2 dite kohe.

----------


## bnik

> Tema eshte mjaft interesante, jam i gatshem ti perkthej une materialet, do doja vetem 2 dite kohe.



OK NESE  I  PERKTHEN  TI  PER  MUA  NUK  ESHTE  PROBLEM, 
pasi une nuk kam shume kohe ne dispozicion per ti perkthyer!
Materjali eshte shume i rendesishem, dhe shkenca cdo dite po nxjerr ne pah faktin se jemi kombi me i vjeter jo vetem i ballkanit por edhe i europes mbare. 
Po te lexosh me vemendje piken 6 te materjalit nje studim i vitit 2007 nga Stive Bird  ka nxjerr ne pah se shume britanike e kane origjinen nga ballkani dhe me saktesisht nga thrako-iliret!

 Faleminderit!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Kjo nuk është diçka e re. Përkundrazi është vërtetim i asaj që gjithëmonë e kemi besuar me gjithë shpirt. Se ne shqiptarët, kudo që jetojmë jemi i njëjti popull, kemi një gjak, jemi familje  e madhe, dhe jami më të vjetrit këtu në ballkan.

Problem më vete paraqet ndarja e haplogrupit I nga haplogrupi E3b.

----------


## baaroar

*bnik* ti ben "copy-paste" nga forumet e tjera apo je i njejti person me emrin *bilderberg* ne forumin "x" ?!!!
Nuk po e postoj lidhjen qe te nxjerr tek nje postim identik me tendin...
Materiali mund te jete interesant por te besh CTRL+C - CTRL+V nuk eshte edhe aq kur e ben nga njeri forum ne nje tjeter.

----------


## bnik

> *bnik* ti ben "copy-paste" nga forumet e tjera apo je i njejti person me emrin *bilderberg* ne forumin "x" ?!!!
> Nuk po e postoj lidhjen qe te nxjerr tek nje postim identik me tendin...
> Materiali mund te jete interesant por te besh CTRL+C - CTRL+V nuk eshte edhe aq kur e ben nga njeri forum ne nje tjeter.


Po!
Ne jemi 1 grup shqiptaresh qe punojme cdo dite duke sakrifikuar edhe kohen tone te lire per te informuar shqiptare  kudoj ane ne lidhje me historine, kulturen, politiken, gjuhen tone etj.
Kemi krijuar disa grupe ne youtube (shume video me tematike shqiptare jane te njerit grup qe quhet United Albania), nje network ne yahoo answers, bloge dhe web site te ndryshme (qe nuk po i vendos ketu pasi dikush do me akuzonte se po bejme reklame) ku bashkohemi , bisedojme dhe punojme.

----------


## Kreksi

> Tema eshte mjaft interesante, jam i gatshem ti perkthej une materialet, do doja vetem 2 dite kohe.


Ju falemnderit bnik, krenohemi me ju, vetem perpara, rrofshi !

xfiles, 

Te pershendes, keni dhene nje propozim si burrat, çofshi me nder dhe mezi e presim kete dokument.

shendet

----------


## xfiles

> 1) Ky studim i Universitetit Kroat  ka treguar qarte qe shqiptaret jane autoktone ne Ballkan dhe Europe: 
> *"HLA Class I Polymorphism in the Albanian Population"* Z. Grubi}1, V. Kerhin-Brklja~i}1, E. ^e~uk-Jeli~i}1, S. Kuci2 and A. Ka{telan1 1 National Referral Organ Transplantation and Tissue Typing Center, University Hospital Center Zagreb, Zagreb, Croatia 2 Faculty of Medicine Prishtina, Prishtina, Kosovo
> 
> Link: http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache...n&ct=clnk&cd=1 
> Link: http://hrcak.srce.hr/file/15462 ne file PDF 
> Link i portalit qendror te gazetave shkencore kroate: http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=...ak_jezik=15462


Artikulli origjinal i perkthyer:
(artikulli shkencor eshte i renduar me terma mjaksore, shpresoj te jete sa me i qarte)


*Polimorfizmi HLA Klasi I ne Popullsine Shqiptare.*
_1-Qendra e Referimit Nderkombetar te Transplantit te Organeve dhe Tipizimit te Indeve
   2-Fakulteti i Mjeksise Prishtine._

*ABSTRAKTE*
_Polimorfizmi HLA Klasa I u studiua ne nje kampion te popullsise shqiptare.
93 shqiptare te shendetshem dhe pa lidhje farefisnore me njeri tjetrin u 
klasifikuan per antigenet HLA-A,-B dhe -Cw me testin standart te mikrolifocitotoksicitetit.
Antigenet me frekuence me te larte ishin: HLA-A2(34%), A3(14.5%) dhe A1(12.4%); B51(19.3%), 
B35(12.4%) dhe B18(10.2%); Cw4(16.2%), Cw7(16.2%) dhe Cw6(10.8%). Haplotipet HLA me frekuence 
te larte tek shqiptaret perfshinin A2-B51(4.3%), A2-B18(2.4%), A2-B53(2.4%),Cw4-B35 (7.6%), 
dhe Cw7-B18 (6.5%), te cilat nuk jane shume te ndryshme nga popullsite e tjera fqinje.
Frekunca e ulet e haplotipit HLA-A1-B8 (1.1%) vihet re tek popullsia shqiptare.
Frekuenca e antigenit HLA-B27(1.1%) eshte nje nga me te uletat te vrojtuara tek Kaukazianet.
Rezultate te tilla jane te rendesishme ne studimet e HLA-A1-B8, HLA-B27 dhe lidhjes se tyre me 
semundjet. Keto gjetje do te jene gjithashtu te dobishme per te kuptuar origjinen e shqiptareve,
duke perfaqesuar nje baze per studime te metejshme rreth Polimorfizmit HLA tek popullata shqiptare._


Karakteristika kryesore e sistemit HLA eshte nje polimorfizem i madh, i cili e ben shume te dobishem ne studimin e popullatave dhe per te studiuar origjinat grupeve etnike te ndryshme. Mund te perdoret gjithashtu per te veçuar popullatat. Si fillim, alele te veçanta verehen vetem ne disa popullata (psh. HLA-A36,-A43 tek Negroidet) ose disa alele jane shume te shpeshta ne disa popullata(psh. HLA-A2). Se dyti ç'ekuilibri i theksuar i lidhjeve midis aleleve HLA ne dy ose tre pozicione fqinje tregon se kombinime te caktuara(haplotipe HLA) jane karakteristike ne frekuence ne nje ose me shume popullata.

Shqiptaret jane nje popullate shume homogjene, historia e tyre sugjeron qe ata nuk u perziene me popullatat fqinje. Gjithashtu supozohet se Shqiptaret kane origjine Ilire. Iliret jane te nje interesi te veçante sepse nuk ka asnje marrveshje ne lidhe me origjinen e tyre, nese Iliret ishin emigrante ne gadishullin e Ballkanit apo nje popullsi autoktone. Pavaresisht nga origjina e tyre, Iliret dhe Traket jane nje nder popullsite me te vjetra qe u vendosen ne Europen Jugore. Shumllojshmeria antropologjike e Europes se jugut dhe gadishullit ballkanik eshte nje rezultat i perzjerjes dhe emigrimit masiv. Prania e Grekeve dhe Romaneve ka qene e percaktuar mire ne materiale arkeologjike. Gotet dhe Hunet pushtuan Gadishullin e Ballkanit ne shekullin e peste. Me vone, ne shekullin e gjashte dhe te shtate Sllavet emigruan ne Ballkan. Territori i Kosoves ishte respektivisht nen sundimin Bizantin dhe Otoman.

Qellimi i ketij studimi ishte te perftonte informacion ne lidhje me shperndarjen e antigeneve HLA te Klases I ne popullaten shqiptare te Kosoves dhe te krahasonte rezultatet me popullata te tjera nga Europa e jugut.

Nentedhjet e tre (93) shqiptare te shendetshem dhe pa lidhje farefisnore nga Prishtina u studiuan si pjese e Komponenti Antropologjik i Punes Nderkombetare te Njembedhjete te Histokompatibilitetit(Anthropology Component of XI-th International Histocompatibility Workshop). Kjo popullate duhet te konsiderohet si perfaqesuese per pjesen me te madhe te Kosoves meqenese Prishtina u be nje qender e rendesishme e emigrimit pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Ajo u be qendra industriale,politike dhe kulturore ne Kosove. 

Tipizimi i indeve per antigenet HLA-A,-B dhe -Cw u krye mbi suspension limpocit T+B, sipas standaritit te metodes se mikrolifocitotoksicitetit. Sera tipizuese("sera" shembull "immune sera" terminologji mjekesore - xfiles) u perftua nga laboratori jone dhe nga burime tregtare.

Frekuencat antigene dhe haplotipel u llogariten me metoden e gjasave me te medha(maximum likely-hood method - xfiles). Vlera e ç'ekuilibrit te lidhjes (LD)(Link Disequilibrium) u llogarit per çdo analize te 2 vendndodhjeve te haplotipit (HLA-A,-B; HLA-B,-Cw) duke perdorur formulen Ld HF-aixbj. Ne kete ekuacion, HF eshte frekuenca e halotipit dhe ai dhe bj perfaqesojne frekuencat e aleleve Ai dhe Bj respektivisht. Domethenia e ndryshimit te frequencave te antigeneve dhe haplotipeve ndermjet popullsise u vleresua duke perdorur katrorin "chi" (chi-square), ndersa testi i sakte Fisher,Äôs u perdor nese ndonje nga vlerat ne tabelen 2x2 ishte me pak se 5.

Frekuencat HLA-A,-B dhe -Cw te percaktuara tek shqiptaret jane rradhitur ne tabelen !. Nuk u vu re asnje devijim nga ekuilibri i Hardy-Weinberg. Alelet me te shpeshta HLA-A te gjetura ne popullsine shqiptare ishin HLA-A2 (34.4%) dhe -A3 (14.5%), te ndjekura nga HLA-A1 (12.4), -A24 (10.7%) dhe -A28 (5.4%). Alelet e tjera kishin frekuenca me te pakta se 5%, ndersa HLA-A30 nuk u gjet ne kete kampion. Krahasimet e frekuencave te HLA-A midis Shqiptareve dhe popullatave fqinje nuk nxori dryshime domethenese. Ne kete kampion nuk u perftua aspak nje frekuence e larte e antigenit HLA-A32 siç u sugjerua nga Cuccia. Ata raportuan nje frekuence prej 10.4% per antigenin HLA-A32 ne dy fshatra itnaliane te populluar eksluzivisht nga shqiptare . Shqiptare te jugut qe u arratisen nga pushtimi turk ne europe themeluan keto fshatra ne shekullin e pesembedhjete dhe kjo popullate nuk u perzje gjentikisht me italianet. Nder 19 antigenet e ndryshem ne pozicionin HLA-B te gjetura ne popullsine shqiptare, me te shpeshtet ishin HLA-B51 (19.3%), -B35 (12.4%) dhe -B18(10.2%). HLA-B51 u gjet me frekuence me te larte(por jo shume i ndryshem) se sa ne popujt e evropes jugore (Italianet, Greket, Rumunet, Kroatet). Antigenet e tjera HLA-B kishin frekuenca me pak se 10%. Nje nga karakteristikat e popullsise shqiptare eshte frekuenca shume e ulet e HLA-B27(1.1%). Kjo gjetje eshte ne perputhje me te dhenat nga dy fshatrat italiane te banuar nga shqiptare dhe eshte e rendesishme te permendim studime te metejshme rreth lidhjes midis HLA dhe semundjeve. Qe do te thote, ky gen sherben per identifikimin e pacienteve me rrezikshmeri te larte per "ankylosing spondylitis" (AS) dhe mund gjithashtu te identifikoje pacientet mjaftueshmerisht heret ne rast te nje pikture jo te qarte klinike. Nje frekuence e ulet e ketij antigeni ndoshta na udhezon ne renien e ulet te AS tek shqiptaret ose ne te tjere antigene HLA-B te lidhur me semundje. Fatkeqsisht nuk ka te dhena te publikuara mbi perhapjen e AS ne popullsine shqiptare ose shperndarjen e geneve HLA midis pacienteve me AS nga Kosova.

Nder nente antigenet HLA-Cw te caktuara ne kete kampion me te shpeshtat ishin HLA-Cw4 dhe -Cw7 me frekuenca te barabarta (16.2% sejcila). Frekuenca e larte e HLA-Cw7 eshte ne marreveshje me Evropianet e tjere, meqe HLA-Cw7 eshte raportuar te jete antigeni me prevalent.

Gjithashtu u krye analiza dy-pozicioneshe e haplotipeve midis pozicioneve HLA-A,-B dhe HLA-Cw,-B (Tabela 2). Haplotipi me i shpeshte HLA-A,-B ishte HLA-A2,-B51(4.3%) si tek Greket (5.0%), Rumunet

(4.5%) dhe Portugezet (5.3%). Haplotipi HLA-A1,-B8 eshte me pak i shpeshte se ne disa popullata fqinje. (1.1% krahasuar me greket 2.3%, italianet 4.2%, rumunet 4.4% dhe kroatet 6%. Frekuenca e ulet e ketij haplotipi mund te jete domethenes ne studimet e ardhshme epidemiologjike rreth semundjeve autoimunitare tek kjo popullate. Konkretisht, eshte e pranuar qe haplotipi HLA-A1,-B8,-DR3 eshte i lidhur me shume semundje autoimunitare(shembull: Systemic Lupus Erythematosus).

Frekuenca e tij e ulet sugjeron gjithashtu nje perzjerje te ulet mes Shqiptareve dhe popullatave te tjera. Do te ishte interesante te studioheshin banoret e nje fshati te Kosoves (Janjevo) te populluar me Kroate si nje shembull i nje popullate te izoluar, dhe ti krahasojme keto rezultate me te dhenat e tanishme dhe popullsine Kroate.

Perderisa studime te plota te Polimorfizmit HLA nuk jane raportuar ende per shumicen e popullatave te evropes jug-lindore, ashtu si nga popullsite e lindjes se afert, nuk mund te nxirret nje rezultat perfundimtar mbi origjinen e Shqiptarve. Te dhenat tona paraprake sugjerojne qe popullata Shqiptare tregon disa karakteristika te haplotipeve HLA Klasi I e per rrjedhoje nje studim i zgjeruar , perfshire analizat e ADN DR,DQ dhe haplotipet karakteristike HLA te zgjeruara, me metoda te tipizimit molekular do te ishin te justifikueshme.

----------


## Baptist

Une mendoj se keto te dhena jane me teper se te vlefshme per kete forum. Sic shihet ato popullin shqiptar perpos qe e paraqesin si autokton pertej nje 8000 vjecari (8000 vjet me pare per here te pare fillon te perdoret qumeshti i lopes si ushqim poashtu), tregon edhe per aftesine e ketij populli te shtrihet gjeografikisht ne gjithe egjeun e pertej. 
Kjo ka rendesi per mua sepse rri ne pajtim te plote me teorine time te "shkaperderdhjes se madhe" te kultures shqiptare e cila pushtoi gjithe boten e atehereshme duke i dhene spunto civilizimit njerezor te ngritet permbi format primitive te ekzistimit te shoqerive para shkaperderdhjes se madhe. Kulture dhe civilizim qe me inicimin e saj krijoi klustere te vecante civilizimesh pa te cilet bota kurre nuk do ta arrinte llojllojshmerine qe ka e me kete as pasurine dhe zhvillimin kulminant te sotem.

E qe bazohet ne *kualitetin e puritetit te esences se formes*, te cilin ky gjen e transmeton te popujt tjere. ...

----------


## Darius

Ja pse keto te dhena i doja ne shqip ne kete forum baptist  :buzeqeshje:  Sa lexova rrjeshtat e para me nje fryme kerkova te perkthehej pasi dua qe ate mesazh ta lexojne te gjithe.

----------


## Baptist

> Ja pse keto te dhena i doja ne shqip ne kete forum baptist  Sa lexova rrjeshtat e para me nje fryme kerkova te perkthehej pasi dua qe ate mesazh ta lexojne te gjithe.


Une per vete e lexova me "syrin e gazetes" ( me nje shikim ) dhe verejta ato qe po dilnin nga permbajtja. Por eshte fakt se ka nevoje per perkthim pak më me nge se qe eshte postuar. [Se eh ku e di une, mund te kete edhe te dhena kunderthenese..., sepse une metodikisht nuk bazohem ne kete lloj informatash "statistikore" por mund te konsiderohen me shume si mbeshtetese e me pak si mbeshtetje ose pikenisje ne studime historike]

Pra nuk e kam lexuar me kujdes, por suma sumarum ajo qe pash une shkonte ne pajtim me ate qe shkrova siper.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

kjo gje eshte diskutuar me heret ketu:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=82971&page=9

nuk e dijme se Haplogrupi E3b1 a eshte me e vjetra apo jo por e verteta eshte se kryeqendra e ketij Hl eshte Kosova dhe jorastesisht quhet haplogrup i ballkanit.

----------


## imodhjom

> nuk e dijme se Haplogrupi E3b1 a eshte me e vjetra apo jo por e verteta eshte se kryeqendra e ketij Hl eshte Kosova dhe jorastesisht quhet haplogrup i ballkanit.


Kaq e zorshme eshte te merret vesh?Duhet ekzistojne studime te ngjashme mbi eshtra te hershme,besoj se do te ishte relativisht e "lehte" te nxirrej nje perfundim.

----------


## alibaba

Nuk duhet të lihet anash edhe haplogrupi I, sepse edhe ky është ilir.

----------


## Kreksi

Dhe q'eshte me interesante se keto data perputhen me kulturen e Vinçes qe eshte me e vjetra ne europe pra Gjerdapi mund te kete qene si  nje vendebanim i pare i  pelasgeve e ilirve e thrakasve para 8000 vitesh.

A ka mundesi ndonjeri  prej jush te na spjegoje neve qe se njohim medecinen, nese kan kohe te na pershkruajne  ne nje tablo domethenjet  latine apo angleze si psh. çka do thot Haplogrupi etj...çkuptojmi me keto terma medicinale.

ju falemnderit

----------

